# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC on Fox Undercard Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding these fights into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*


*Lightweight bout*: Clay Guida vs. Ben Henderson
*Featherweight bout*: Dustin Poirier vs. Pablo Garza
*Featherweight bout*: Cub Swanson vs. Ricardo Lamas
*Welterweight bout*: DaMarques Johnson vs. Clay Harvison
*Bantamweight bout*: Norifumi Yamamoto vs. Darren Uyenoyama
*Featherweight bout*: Mackens Semerzier vs. Robert Peralta
*Bantamweight bout*: Alex Caceres vs. Cole Escovedo
*Middleweight bout*: Mike Pierce vs. Paul Bradley
*Light Heavyweight bou*t: Aaron Rosa vs. Matt Lucas
​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Biggest prelim card ever, and hope it stays that way. I will watch on facebook btw, since I'm used to it and like how you can pause the action whenenver you want and come back to the same place. If Fox is better somebody let it be known!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

My picks:

Lightweight bout: Clay Guida vs. *Ben Henderson*
Featherweight bout: *Dustin Poirier* vs. Pablo Garza
Featherweight bout: Cub Swanson vs. *Ricardo Lamas*
Welterweight bout: *DaMarques Johnson* vs. Clay Harvison
Bantamweight bout: *Norifumi Yamamoto* vs. Darren Uyenoyama
Featherweight bout: *Mackens Semerzier* vs. Robert Peralta
Bantamweight bout: Alex Caceres vs. *Cole Escovedo*
Middleweight bout: *Mike Pierce* vs. Paul Bradley
Light Heavyweight bout: Aaron Rosa vs. *Matt Lucas*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why is Pierce fighting at MW?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

osmium said:


> Why is Pierce fighting at MW?


I didn't even notice that. He was on a decent streak at WW as well, wonder why he's decided to move up.

Such a shame Guida/Bendo isn't televised though. That's a huge fight for the LW division.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

imma watch it on foxsports.com because I reckon it will be better quality.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Did someone say "mainstream?"
> 
> This Saturday (Nov. 12, 2011), Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) will make one of the biggest moves in the organization’s history, presenting its first event via the FOX network from the Honda Center in Anaheim, California.
> 
> ...


*MMAMANIA.COM*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Pierce is doing a smart move that many others should be doing. 

If he feels he's big enough for 185, go to the weaker weight class without that many powerful wrestler and try your luck.

Not sure how he'll manage at 5'8...but if he can Sherk people...it'll be a good move as long as he isn't matched up against guys like Chael Sonnen or Chris Weidman who'd destroy him.

Also...PRAISE JESUS! Bendo FTW.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't get the move with him being 5'8". There are certainly less wrestlers throughout MW but there are several grapplers at the top of the division that would maul him. He will run into the same roadblocks at 185 right outside of being in contention like at WW except he will have a size disadvantage now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I don't get the move with him being 5'8". There are certainly less wrestlers throughout MW but there are several grapplers at the top of the division that would maul him. He will run into the same roadblocks at 185 right outside of being in contention like at WW except he will have a size disadvantage now.


Yes but Johnny Hendricks beat him and Johnny Hendricks isn't exactly the top of 170. 

He'll lose badly to Sonnen, Munoz and Okami and maybe Kennedy but at least then he'll already be in title contention.

And he can probably beat Stann, Sakara, Rivera, Dan Miller maybe even Bisping and I think he also matches up very well stylistically with Demian Maia.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

How does he match up well with Maia? Maia would control him with absolute ease.


Was Pierce vs. Munoz at MW?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> How does he match up well with Maia? Maia would control him with absolute ease.
> 
> 
> Was Pierce vs. Munoz at MW?


Pierce is a high level Division 1 wrestler who actually has good wrestling for MMA.

Demian Maia couldn't even outwrestle Anderson Silva or Dan Miller.

Mike Pierce isn't a munchkin, he's just short. He's still going to be heavy at 185. Obviously not as big as Sonnen, Weidman or Okami but big enough to stifle Maia.


And that fight was likely at 205.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes but Johnny Hendricks beat him and Johnny Hendricks isn't exactly the top of 170.
> 
> He'll lose badly to Sonnen, Munoz and Okami and maybe Kennedy but at least then he'll already be in title contention.
> 
> And he can probably beat Stann, Sakara, Rivera, Dan Miller maybe even Bisping and I think he also matches up very well stylistically with Demian Maia.


I think Maia is a terrible matchup for him. He would beat Pierce standing and on the ground. If Pierce were as good at wrestling as you say he would have beaten Fitch who both BJ and GSP took down with ease. Bisping would clown him his wrestling was more than solid at 205 and he would have an enormous striking and reach advantage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pierce's boxing is much better than Maia's. Also not sure where you are going with the whole Fitch thing.....Fitch is not only a better wrestler than Maia but a much better fighter overall by a wide margin and Pierce gave Fitch one of his more competitive bouts of his UFC run.

The funny thing is the only reason Demian Maia is winning fights post-Silva embarrassment is because all of his wins have been against other inferior BJJ stylists and yet people are acting like he's some incredible beast of a fighter that's vastly improved in his wrestling and striking.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Pierce's boxing is much better than Maia's. Also not sure where you are going with the whole Fitch thing.....Fitch is not only a better wrestler than Maia but a much better fighter overall by a wide margin and Pierce gave Fitch one of his more competitive bouts of his UFC run.


Pierce landed a good punch and won a round because of it lets not go overboard; he is a good fighter not a title contender. Fitch's wrestling is an illusion he has been fighting a bunch of guys who are strikers or have crap wrestling for the most part. Maia would take him down with ease just like BJ did and Hendricks is going to beat him for that reason.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You seem to subscribe to the absurd ideology that if a fighter gets taken down he must have bad wrestling.

Well sir, Rick Story took down Hendricks multiple times and outwrestled him.

But wait, Rick Story was taken down AT will by John Hathaway, who was taken down at will by Mike Pyle and Kris McCray.

But wait Mike Pyle was taken down by Rory McDonald who was taken down by Carlos Condit.

Carlos Condit is the best wrestler in the division?

No because he was taken down by Jake Ellenberger who was taken down by Carlos Eduardo Rocha who was taken down again IIRC by Kris McCray who was taken down by Court McGee.

Court McGee is a MW.


Logical conclusion : Everyone at WW is bad at wrestling.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cain Velasquez was taken down by Cheick Kongo. This definitely makes Cheick one of the stand out wrestlers in the division. Right?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You seem to subscribe to the absurd ideology that if a fighter gets taken down he must have bad wrestling.
> 
> Well sir, Rick Story took down Hendricks multiple times and outwrestled him.
> 
> ...


No, I am looking at how he defended techniques over the course of his career. 

For instance Pyle was chaining 2-3 different takedown techniques every time he was taking Hathaway down. Hathaway was stopping the initial shots and did well at defending similar attempts in earlier fights. This would lead me to believe that he has good TDD on outside singles and doubles but is slow to defend when a trip or throw is chained off of that failed technique. 

Fitch was bullied in the clinch by BJ Penn there is no getting around that. He also primarily utilizes clinch takedowns. Most of the success he has seen with those however is against strikers. Maia has around 40 pounds of muscle on Penn and specializes in clinch takedowns. That leads me to believe that Maia would manhandle Fitch in the clinch and get the fight to the ground. Fitch is a positional jiu jitsu fighter masquerading as a wrestler much like Shields.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ignoring that BJs takedowns admittedly took Fitch by surprise and he was totally unprepared for them.

Also ignoring the relative ease hes taken down the majority of his opponents, including wrestlers like Burkman, Pierce and Larson. But he totally got taken down a few times so he's clearly a bad wrestler.

No. Jake Shields is a mediocre wrestler. Fitch is an excellent one.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Ignoring that BJs takedowns admittedly took Fitch by surprise and he was totally unprepared for them.
> 
> Also ignoring the relative ease hes taken down the majority of his opponents, including wrestlers like Burkman, Pierce and Larson. But he totally got taken down a few times so he's clearly a bad wrestler.
> 
> No. Jake Shields is a mediocre wrestler. Fitch is an excellent one.


His fights suggest his takedown defense isn't excellent and his outside shots are not either. Really it took him by surprise that an accomplished grappler might try to take him down. Not only in the first round but the second as well.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Not a fan of either Guida or Henderson, but I think Bendo wins via superior grappling skills and eventually a sub.


----------



## AG207 (Nov 12, 2011)

New member here, excited for tonights fights, just under 3 hours away

cheers everybody.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Cant wait to see them  Hope Guida wins, i think Bendo will pull it of though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Should be starting any minute now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AG207 said:


> New member here, excited for tonights fights, just under 3 hours away
> 
> cheers everybody.


Welcome aboard mate  And I think we're just as excited as you are! 

We're LIVE!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and its on


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Terrible wrestling showcase by Matt Lucas.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate scrubs.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Awful just awful.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lmao at 28-28.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

28-28?! Wtf?


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh no 28-28 I really hope we don't have a bad decision in the ME


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Lets hope the main event is better than the first fight!

Who the hell gave Lucas 2 rounds?!

Anyone else hear Goldberg say '28-28??!!' after the fight lol!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That guy needs to be cut he caused half a dozen head collisions, kept grabbing the fence and trunks, dropped his mouth piece 4 times, and did nothing the entire fight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

In other news, this Foxsports player works really well. Not a single hickup so far, very smooth sailing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pierce via superior boxing.




luckbox said:


> In other news, this Foxsports player works really well. Not a single hickup so far, very smooth sailing.


The video quality is also piss poor. I'm on Facebook because of it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

double


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Paul Bradley has a history of sending me to sleep.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

20-18 Pierce.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Pierce via superior boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he is certainly better at throwing headbutts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow.. What a hugging contest for the last 30min

Let's get kid in there :thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Close fight, could have gone either way. I favour Pierce by a split decision.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pierce 29-28. But the only real clear round was Pierce in the 2nd.


Caceres vs Escovedo should be a finish at the very least considering how bad Caceres is.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Pierce edged him via superior coaching. Bradley wasn't racking up points with low scoring strikes in positions where he should have been.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Justified


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope that was all the weird descisions we're gonna get... Better get them out of the way early


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This should be funny. Escovedo for some reason feels the need to be on his back, but Caceres is a bad grappler. Escovedo by triangle perhaps.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Loving Escovedo coming out to the Cranberries!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hahahaha! Alex is sexy and he knows it 

Hate the song but this is brilliant 

Somewhere Overeem is über-pointing at somebody


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Escovedo isn't an elite UFC fighter by a long shot, but Caceres is still a few leagues below. Escovedo in the first round for me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leroy doesn't belong in the UFC yet.

First round sub.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure why they would put Caceres against Cole for his first first at 135 after being 0-2 in the UFC. This kid must be begging to get released. He just isn't at the level he needs to be yet, which is okay because he is only 23. I still hope he wins.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Leroy is doing well so far though... And he still has his entertaining style  Don't think he'll be cut, even with a loss here for some reason


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Caceras took that round.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Caceres' stand up looked really good to be fair to him. Maybe 135 pounds is well suited to him. Still think Escovedo may take it in the later rounds if he gets going.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Bendo vs Guida should be a corker.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Escovedo is TRASH


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Escovedo is getting stomped by a low level fighter.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Caceres looks good, first upset of the night coming.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Escovedo is trying so hard to pull guard and hit a triangle. :laugh:

So pathetic.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Caceres is looking really good on the ground, sub attempt after sub attempt, gotta love that aggressive bottom game.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Submission attempt after submission attempt after submission attempt. His guard was too offensive for the tired Cole. Having an aggressive offense was actually a good defense that helped him get back up.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BIG improvement from Leroy... Those sub-attempts were unexpected


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Massivly impressed by Caceres. Lets not forget that Escovedo was awful, but Caceres' stand-up and jui-jitsu both looked very very good and much improved.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, yes!!

Caceres finally won a fight! :thumb03:


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Very impressive I must admit!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm happy that Alex has won a fight in the UFC. His stand up and submission game is looking very improved. That's a good win to have under his belt.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well done by Mr. Caceres. Great improvements.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow he really impressed me, i liked that fight a lot ;D


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. Bruce Leroy brought it!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Escovedo was way too arrogant on the ground.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've got Semerzier in this one, he's looked good in his last couple of fights.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Can anyone PM me a link where I could watch the main card later? Much appreciated


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rogan is such a sucker for legkicks.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Semerzier was on queer street!! Good job to recover.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

19-19


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

People need to learn to wrap their damn hands.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

All on round 3. Good fight so far, all on round 3. They both have decent power for 145'ers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BAng I got the round and method right on the money


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh no - not a headbutt  Such a sad way to get rocked and finished :/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No contest.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> BAng I got the round and method right on the money


You called the headbutt? I should call you next time I'm betting on fights.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Unintentional heatbutt... The commission have to overturn that to a no-contest. Damn shame, was a very good fight.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I am glad that it is possible to overturn fights. Perfect example for a NC.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

You could see the hemotoma or whatever its called on Peralta's head as soon as it had happened.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yamamoto should finally get a win here.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Unintentional head butt, I agree. Although he must have known the illegal head butt was what rocked him, and not his punches that didn't land while they were on their feet. I'm not trying to be that guy who says Peralta was cheap, because maybe adrenaline is what made him pounce, but still.. He obviously knew that his illegal head butt is what dropped him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No it shouldn't be a no contest, the end was near and its not peraltas fault mackens has a weak chin to go down from a heeadbutt. Legit win shouldn't be overturned.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Skulls are softer than fists in the world of UFC_OWNS.

Anyway, think it is no doubt that'll be overturned.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

is anyone else's video quality shitty on FB?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

wow, caught the facebook prelims a bit late, Alex Caceres really won me over in that fight, I can't wait to see him fight again !


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Skulls are softer than fists in the world of UFC_OWNS.
> 
> Anyway, think it is no doubt that'll be overturned.


no silly if flyod can take a woodpecker ortiz butt fine then sermizer should have been fine


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Take a head butt from my large head and you'd wish that I punched you, haha. It wasn't obvious that the end was near. In my opinion, I saw that fight going the distance. An illegal strike is an illegal strike.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Morons booing that finish. That head collision was incidental their temples collided one guy got a huge mouse the other went out.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone notice now that commentators and build up in the UFC seems to talk about rival promotions much more, maybe tthey just don't care anymore now they have no close rivals.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no silly if flyod can take a woodpecker ortiz butt fine then sermizer should have been fine


Yeah because someone landing a glancing blow to an opponent who was already on the defensive is totally the same as a full on head collision to the head that he never saw.

I'll just leave you be.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

nice uche mata


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I really want a pair of Kids shorts, their awesome.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah because someone landing a glancing blow to an opponent who was already on the defensive is totally the same as a full on head collision to the head that he never saw.
> 
> I'll just leave you be.


Pfft you have never played football, fought boxing or mma have you? this crap happens all the time and peralta got hit too, wasn't intentional either. And the ortiz headbutt wasn't glancing


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

things aren't lookin good for Kid right now :S


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Good grappler is good at grappling :O

I like this, though I'd like to see Kid win


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kid's gonna lose


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh Kid. What is happening? 

Part of me says not well rounded fighter is not well rounded. Nature of the beast. Another wants me to see the UFC give him a striker so we can see some awesome Kid highlights.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

i feel bad for kid..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kid sucks now. Should just retire if he can't even beat Darren Uyenoyama.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kid is awful


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid just hasnt evolved at all, his gameplan is just look for one big shot.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Kid just hasnt evolved at all, his gameplan is just look for one big shot.


Reminds me of another former japanese superstar. Really unfortunate to be honest.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That was hard to watch. My first time doing this online chatting while watching, quite enjoying it.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Why is everyone hating on kid? That was some of the best grappling i have seen in the UFC, though he lost, he didnt do TERRIBLE. He did pretty good standing up and he just got stifled when he got locked up. Kid still has ALOT of potential, he just has to work on his tdd.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Reminds me of another former japanese superstar. Really unfortunate to be honest.


Don't you mean every Japanese superstar...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Japanese fighters suck on the big circuit


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Huh, anyone just get a breif interlude of Anik? I presume thats what they are going to open the Fox broadcast with


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nothing to do with evolution. He's beaten much better fighters than Darren freaking Uyenoyama.

He just doesn't have it anymore. He's completely regressed as a fighter.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dunno what the judges were thinking.. but I scored it 29-28 Yamamoto. Imo the only man who did at least some damage.

Clearly got robbed here.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP Kid Yamamoto's career.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Why is everyone hating on kid? That was some of the best grappling i have seen in the UFC, though he lost, he didnt do TERRIBLE. He did pretty good standing up and he just got stifled when he got locked up. Kid still has ALOT of potential, he just has to work on his tdd.


The hell are you talking about? He's 34 years old and his best days are clearly behind him.

WTF is this "potential" nonsense?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*The FUEL TV 2 hour pre-show has just started for those interested*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Dunno what the judges were thinking.. but I scored it 29-28 Yamamoto. Imo the only man who did at least some damage.
> 
> Clearly got robbed here.


you are beyond dumb if you think that LOL booby the troll


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Japanese fighters suck on the big circuit


And most of it has to do with them being past it before they ever have a stateside fight. 

Hioki is probably the only Japanese fighter to ever enter Stateside MMA in his prime....how he does is still to be seen. He didn't look impressive but he at least won his fight.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Dunno what the judges were thinking.. but I scored it 29-28 Yamamoto. Imo the only man who did at least some damage.
> 
> Clearly got robbed here.


 Please, I swear people have been banned for far less trolling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kabang


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> And most of it has to do with them being past it before they ever have a stateside fight.
> 
> Hioki is probably the only Japanese fighter to ever enter Stateside MMA in his prime....how he does is still to be seen. He didn't look impressive but he at least won his fight.


Okami only has done well because he went through the usa circuit from start to finish unlike every other fighter, hioki doesn't look great


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That official with the mustache is pissing me.
What a stalker. Johnson can't even celebrate at will.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well that was quick. I missed the whole fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

We have a huge problem with those judges.. I really don't know how to fix it either guys. Don't ask me.. 

Clear UD for Kid!

He'll be back soon.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, great knockout by Damarquas. Shows that Harvison has no business being in the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Isn't this going down at 8PM? They need to hurry these fights up.

Maybe it's 9.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

slapstick said:


> Please, I swear people have been banned for far less trolling.


They are just waiting for UFC 140 to be over so they an send him the way of CC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> We have a huge problem with those judges.. I really don't know how to fix it either guys. Don't ask me..
> 
> Clear UD for Kid!
> 
> He'll be back soon.


He'll be cut, he's a glorified can, hows that 0-2 american record KID? or that BS win over gendi sudo?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Isn't this going down at 8PM? They need to hurry these fights up.
> 
> Maybe it's 9.


The broadcast is at 9.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said dunno what you guys were watching.. but I scored it 29-28 Yamamoto, that's all what matters.

Clear robbery here ones again!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Clay Harvison is from my hometown :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

vilify said:


> Clay Harvison is from my hometown :thumbsup:


Unconsciousness?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said dunno what you guys were watching.. but I scored it 29-28 Yamamoto, that's all what matters.
> 
> Clear robbery here ones again!


Says the Machida fan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Unconsciousness?


snap, and bobby your opinion is about is good as paris hilton's on the quantum of physics


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Says the Machida fan.


Of course, that Rampage fight was horrible :thumbsdown:

clearly a problem with those judges..

Yamamoto is just another victim


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Darren totally won that fight. One judge scored it 26-30 though, which is a bit much..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Darren totally won that fight. One judge scored it 26-30 though, which is a bit much..


a bit much? He got almost Knocked Out twice lol

29-28.. I really don't see it any other way.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> a bit much? He got almost Knocked Out twice lol
> 
> 29-28.. I really don't see it any other way.


Well I didn't see it any other way than 29-28 either


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow very nice finish, that arm triangle came out of nowhere!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Well I didn't see it any other way than 29-28 either


I know man.. Kid will be back don't worry :thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

My FB stream is having lots of breaks...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

That is exactly how you finish the arm triangle beautiful.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AmdM said:


> My FB stream is having lots of breaks...


It's bad on Fox too.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL at the guy in UFC gloves whilst watching, what a goof!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

My stream has gone to the shithouse too.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like this fight  Can't wait!

BTW stream running perfect here on the other side of the Atlantic


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its good on fox you's are crazay


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its good on fox you's are crazay


The picture quality is shite and it keeps buffering on both FB and fox.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Stream is good here for me in the UK, best I've ever had


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

That sucks. Oddly enough I have a perfect stream in really high quality on facebook. It only briefly stuttered like once...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Stream is alright for me too.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Fox just pulled the rug out from under me "Video cannot be played from your current location". What the **** is that. Sadface.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Fox just pulled the rug out from under me "Video cannot be played from your current location". What the **** is that. Sadface.


Well that's weird, you're in Norway and I'm in Denmark and it played fine here when I tried earlier... I'm on Facebook now though, better quality


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Btw The FB stream isn't having as many problems because it's a few minutes behind fox.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well that's weird, you're in Norway and I'm in Denmark and it played fine here when I tried earlier... I'm on Facebook now though, better quality


Yeah dude I've been wathcing the Fox stream for hours and didn't have a problem, sudddenly it popped up just before the Garza fight was about to start.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

10-9 to Dustin but i fancy Garza to get a sub in this if it goes to the ground again.

Did i say Garza... I meant Dustin... Honest!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Great sub by poirer


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice job there by Poirier he is obviously legit having seen him several times now.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Poirer has gotta be nearing a title shot, looked great every fight since his debut so far. Garza is massivley overrated though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Coming up: The biggest Facebook fight ever! *


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Proier vs. Charles Oliveria please


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

you're not wrong Budh and Bendo takes it in in brutal fashion!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guida unanimous decision win


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Poirer has gotta be nearing a title shot, looked great every fight since his debut so far. Garza is massivley overrated though.


Yeah, Gaza was confident enough to pull guard but then went the wrong way once the choke was sunk in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright GO Henderosn!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Praise Jesus!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't understand why they didn't just air 2 hours on fox they just have cops on here not some show they are pushing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> I don't understand why they didn't just air 2 hours on fox they just have cops on here not some show they are pushing.


For real...start at eight, give us at least three fights. I'm sure the audience that likes to watch black men get tackled and pepper sprayed and ******** beat their wives would have been fine with cage fighting for one night.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gonna be some really long delays for the next two fights probably. Aren't they doing some dumb shit before the ME on Fox.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

**Link removed**

bellator while you are waiting


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

One prelim left and still 40 minutes until Fox transmission starts.
If the intro takes 20/25 minutes the ME will start in 1 hour.
That audience is gonna cringe waiting, lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Benson Henderson via Jesus.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Apparently Bellator is on Epix now; until the next season starts and they change channels, days, and times again.



Roflcopter said:


> Benson Henderson via Jesus.


Hard to hit a man with wings.

If the quality of your stream is ******* up and you have it on best available try setting it to a set quality. I changed mine to 3mbps and it stopped ******* up.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> **Link removed**
> 
> bellator while you are waiting


Sorry mate, keep those in PMs if nescessary :/

I removed it for you


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Not even for Bellator? okey


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I like guida just a little bit now for entering to the Foo Fighters.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on Henderson, please stop Guida from bouncing around like a Mexican jumping bean.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fist of JESUS!!

EDIT: Yeah, even Bellator mate, sorry


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

hendo is my hero, would love to see guida knocked out.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

WHAT A FIGHT!!!
HOW HAPPY ARE YOU? I'M GOING NUTS!


10-9,5 HENDO :thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cmon Bendo!

Please sstop Clay "The Boring" Carpenter!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Ben is putting it on him so far. Better wrestling and striking.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Quality of my facebook stream is awful :/

closed it down, resarted now its great.

And 10-9 Henderson.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Henderson's sub defense is out of this world... gotta go 20-18 bendo after 2.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ben up for me.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

20-18 bendo


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

another rd for hendo,
Have it 20-18 Hendo possibly 20-19 (10-10 in the 1st).


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Benson might be the best athlete in the UFC.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

God I love this fight!!

Bendo is just impossible to submit and has TDD for days... He's earned those damn wings


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:

Omg!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

what a F***ing fight!! Unbelievable stuff... That deserved to be live on FOX!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Victory for Jesus!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

30-27 or 30-28 Hendo


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice win for Ben. He's gonna give Edgar a run for his money, that's for sure.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

i was so scared for bendo lol


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Great fight. Some crazy scrambles!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

How in the hell do you submit Bendo?

Jesus never quits!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I was scared there for a second I thought he was tapping him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone know what Henderson's neck is made from? You just cannot choke that guy out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Henderson is a goddamn monster. Frankie should move to 145lbs while he still can.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gay I wanted guida to get the decision, frankie is gonna tame henderson easily


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

That was insane. One of the best fights I've seen. Some of the best TDD I have seen. Wow.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

That fight was awesome. Was a little dull in places, when they were negating eachother on the fence, but other than that it was pure awesome. Benson Henderson looked so good, his TDD is ridonculous. Not sure if he'll have enough to beat Frankie, but he has looked superb in the UFC. I'd love to see Hendo vs Cerrone to get a title shot, but would be fair enough if Bendo gets it tbh.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

box said:


> Very nice win for Ben. He's gonna give Edgar a run for his money, that's for sure.


Hendo is slow on the feet. If he can't get an hold on Edgar, he will battered on the feet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> gay I wanted guida to get the decision, frankie is gonna tame henderson easily


You really think Henderson is harder to beat than Guida? Guida is a shit fighter, all he does is move, he doesn't actually do anything offense, but bounce his head and throw his hair.

Guida's new entrance music


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus motherfuckers!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bendo is such a physical freak.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait for Bendo vs Frankie 

And oh, easily - EASILY FOTN right there...

We still have the HW belt on the line, but this fight was everything I needed... Amazing!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bendo has crazy skills and hopefully he wins against Edgar. I'm just glad Guida lost because he's never in an exciting fight when he's winning, just look at his last fight. He's always in exciting fights when he's in a slug fest because he's got a high motor.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bendosus is going to mash up Edgar.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> That fight was awesome. Was a little dull in places, when they were negating eachother on the fence, but other than that it was pure awesome. Benson Henderson looked so good, his TDD is ridonculous. Not sure if he'll have enough to beat Frankie, but he has looked superb in the UFC. I'd love to see Hendo vs Cerrone to get a title shot, but would be fair enough if Bendo gets it tbh.


Cerrone has looked good in the UFC but Bendo is 2-0 against him so don't think they should have a 3rd fight unless its for the gold. 

The next fight will show us how great Frankie's takedowns really are cos Bendo's TDD was insane right there.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Any idea when the main event starts?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

One of the best fights ive seen in a long time!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh, btw... 13 months ago Bendo had just lost his WEC belt - look at where he is today compared to Pettis! :O Amazing


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah I guess you're right. I just think both guys have shown tremendous improvement, especially Cerrone, and a 3rd fight would be damn entertaining to watch. Bendo deserves the title shot though, so fair play to him. Frankie's got a tough fight on his hands, but I'm backing him all the way. Frankie is the ******* man, and he's keeping that 155lb belt for a long time.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

So glad Benson won, can't even tell you. 
Even gladder Guida lost and almost got none of his takedowns.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If Frankie is a decent favourite in the betting lines as I expect he will be, I'm going big on Bendo. That guy is good. I don't rate Guida at all, but Bendo is such an incredible athlete. I think he'll bully Edgar in the clinch and beat him up.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> One of the best fights ive seen in a long time!


Perhaps the best wrestler vs wrestler i have ever seen.
This looked liked clash of the titans.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Bendosus is going to mash up Edgar.


I think he will get handled standing and will be able to take Frankie down but not hold him there. I don't see him winning unless he can catch him in a scramble with a submission.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Yeah I guess you're right. I just think both guys have shown tremendous improvement, especially Cerrone, and a 3rd fight would be damn entertaining to watch. Bendo deserves the title shot though, so fair play to him. Frankie's got a tough fight on his hands, but I'm backing him all the way. Frankie is the ******* man, *and he's keeping that 155lb belt for a long time.*


LOL no.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

whoooo for bendo! one of my favs at LW and il be rooting for him vs frankie!!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

As good a fight as I would expect from these two. I figured Bendo would get the win though, the man is super athlete with unreal sub and takedown defense. Guida was game and made it very competitive, but Bendo is just on some next level shit. I don't think I have EVER seen anybody not get taken down from a such a explosive, drilling double that Guida had on him. Ridiculous takedown defense. Just a shame about his preaching.

I want and I think Frankie will beat him though. Frankie arguably outwrestled Maynard in their 2nd fight, and I think he's much smoother on the feet. He'll decision Bendo, I think.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

jesus never tapped and neither does Bendo.

Great fight and mad props to guida, guy really brought it tonight and made a believer out of me as well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I think he will get handled standing and will be able to take Frankie down but not hold him there. I don't see him winning unless he can catch him in a scramble with a submission.


You overestimate Edgar's abilities to an absurd degree. Literally making excuses for his poor chin getting nearly knocked out by Gray freaking Maynard(who has 2 knockouts in his whole career, and KO'd himself as many times as he has another fighter in the UFC.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow they are showing the Bendo fight!!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Showing Guida Hendo on the main thing, well deserved.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You overestimate Edgar's abilities to an absurd degree. Literally making excuses for his poor chin getting nearly knocked out by Gray freaking Maynard(who has 2 knockouts in his whole career, and KO'd himself as many times as he has another fighter in the UFC.


What? bendo got dropped by guida,miller and pettis, edgar was just prone to uppercuts against maynard and maynard has a lot more power than bendo.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

This UFC on FOX theme song just sounds so wrong


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Ugh, doublepost... 3am


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What? bendo got dropped by guida,miller and pettis, edgar was just prone to uppercuts against maynard and maynard has a lot more power than bendo.


Maynard has so much power with his 2KOs(against scrubs at that).

Also, lol at you saying he got dropped by Guida.

Against Miller he wasn't hurt, he was throwing a kick and got punched. That had nothing to do with his chin more like he was off balance from being on one leg and ate a shot(which admittedly was a good one)

And against Pettis, yeah...he got hit with a flying headkick to the jaw and recovered instantaneously. And unlike Edgar, he didn't stumble around the cage like a drunk and eat a thousand more punches afterward.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You overestimate Edgar's abilities to an absurd degree. Literally making excuses for his poor chin getting nearly knocked out by Gray freaking Maynard(who has 2 knockouts in his whole career, and KO'd himself as many times as he has another fighter in the UFC.


I just don't assume someone has a poor chin just because he can be hurt by perfectly placed power punches by a gigantic LW. Penn tagged Edgar plenty in the first fight with power punches and he was never hurt. The man has never been KOed or TKOed if he had a bad chin that would have happened by now.



Roflcopter said:


> And against Pettis, yeah...he got hit with a flying headkick to the jaw and recovered instantaneously. And unlike Edgar, he didn't stumble around the cage like a drunk and eat a thousand more punches afterward.


He got clipped by the toes of a flying kick across his face while moving away from the strike. That is hardly comparable to getting a powerful uppercut placed right on your chin with your feet planted.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Can someone from America confirm that us in europe watching the stream on UFC.TV are watching the same thing.... You getting the Guida-Bendo fight on fox?

I'm being paranoid we're getting a different stream!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Ugh, doublepost... 3am


I know how it is


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Maynard has so much power with his 2KOs(against scrubs at that).
> 
> Also, lol at you saying he got dropped by Guida.
> 
> ...


He did get dropped by a right and left everyone saw it, admit it you are caught with the praise jesus bandwagon.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He did get dropped by a right and left everyone saw it, admit it you are caught with the praise jesus bandwagon.


Yeah...no.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Can someone from America confirm that us in europe watching the stream on UFC.TV are watching the same thing.... You getting the Guida-Bendo fight on fox?
> 
> I'm being paranoid we're getting a different stream!


We are getting a different stream on UFC.tv... They're talking to Dana and Brock, and showing interviews with Junior and Cain on FOX ATM


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahh, how come we're getting a different stream? Is there any way to get the main stream?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah...no.


Bendo is gonna get outwrestled and outstruck by frank edgar


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I just don't assume someone has a poor chin just because he can be hurt by perfectly placed power punches by a gigantic LW. Penn tagged Edgar plenty in the first fight with power punches and he was never hurt. The man has never been KOed or TKOed if he had a bad chin that would have happened by now.
> 
> 
> 
> He got clipped by the toes of a flying kick across his face while moving away from the strike. That is hardly comparable to getting a powerful uppercut placed right on your chin with your feet planted.


My ass. That kick landed flush on the jaw.

And obviously a kick is stronger than Gray Maynard's punch...which isn't even that strong.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Bendo is gonna get outwrestled and outstruck by frank edgar


Sig bet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Sig bet?


Sure in Late Jan we'll do it remind me


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

On my paid for UFC.tv screen all I see is a black screen. That's just not good enough.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> My ass. That kick landed flush on the jaw.
> 
> And obviously a kick is stronger than Gray Maynard's punch...which isn't even that strong.


Wrong and wrong.










Clearly across the face with the toes.

Flying kicks are weaker than their grounded counterparts, strikes you are moving away from don't have the same impact as ones you are moving into or hit with as you are stationary, you want to land a head kick with the shin on the jaw line or temple not clip a guys chin and face with your toes. 

You are just entrenched in positions you have had all along about both Frankie and Gray. The Gray that fought Frankie the second time had better boxing than the Gray who fought anyone previous to that and even more so in the third fight. His punching technique is very good for an MMA fighter and he is gigantic almost no one in the division punches harder than him now with equivalent techniques.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Watch the reverse angle....and lmao at saying he punches harder than anyone in the division. ROFL


Yeah, that's why Huerta and Diaz walked through every single one of his punches. That's why he has as many KOs against other fighters as he has himself in the UFC. That's why his only UFC KO is against some scrub and he's never ever stunned another fighter other than chinny Edgar.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Watch the reverse angle....and lmao at saying he punches harder than anyone in the division. ROFL
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why Huerta and Diaz walked through every single one of his punches. That's why he has as many KOs against other fighters as he has himself in the UFC. That's why his only UFC KO is against some scrub and he's never ever stunned another fighter other than chinny Edgar.


Good job being illiterate.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

It cracks me up the same biased blind mice saying Bendo was going to lose to Guida are saying he will lose to Edgar. Damn start your sentence with this is my biased opinion. And Maynard is a one dimensional hack.

It will be a great fight.

And let me kick you in your face with the front ball of my foot after a full fight has happened and lets see how you hold up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Good job being illiterate.


Good job being nonsensical.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> And against Pettis, yeah...he got hit with a flying headkick to the jaw and recovered instantaneously. And unlike Edgar, he didn't stumble around the cage like a drunk and eat a thousand more punches afterward.


He also didn't come back to ko his opponent. A small distinction I know.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Watch the reverse angle....and lmao at saying he punches harder than anyone in the division. ROFL
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why Huerta and Diaz walked through every single one of his punches. That's why he has as many KOs against other fighters as he has himself in the UFC. That's why his only UFC KO is against some scrub and he's never ever stunned another fighter other than chinny Edgar.





osmium said:


> Good job being illiterate.





Roflcopter said:


> Good job being nonsensical.


lol at you little kids playing around :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol at you little kids playing around :laugh:


HAI BOBBY, how do you feel on getting another main event wrong? Let me guess your going to pick shogun next week:laugh:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking for a backup of the FB prelims in English, please pm if you have one.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Looking for a backup of the FB prelims in English, please pm if you have one.


I can't link to it here, but the prelims can be found on various sites around the interwebs  Just did a check - I haven't DL'ed anything though, but I think it's English


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Henderson-Guida, what I fight.. WAR BENDO!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I can't link to it here, but the prelims can be found on various sites around the interwebs  Just did a check - I haven't DL'ed anything though, but I think it's English


If it's the Rudos release it's in Spanish.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I gots the prelims if you want em budhi


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> If it's the Rudos release it's in Spanish.


Damn, then I ain't got nothing. Sorry mate :/




UFC_OWNS said:


> I gots the prelims if you want em budhi


I don't need them, but AmdM does... Can't you hook a brother up in a PM?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

He probably has them in spanish, thanks anyway Budhi.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I sent him all 9 prelims he didnt ask for the main event so i didnt include it


----------

